

Ask HN: Canadians, is Rogers throttling your connection? - wavephorm

Lately it seems my internet service has been cut dramatically.  Nearly all downloads are slowed to 100KB/s.  I used to be able to pull down 2MB/s, it's definitely a large drop (20X).  I can no longer play Youtube videos without halting to buffer every 20 seconds.<p>The Canadian internet situation seems to now be in very dire shape.  We have a duopoly in control over all communications in the country, and they are now throttling down our connections while increasing our bills, and not improving (even decreasing) our service.  I have been at a 95GB/mo cap for over 5 years now.<p>I blame the Canadian government and the CRCT for this situation.  The telecommunications industry in Canada is a public cartel that clearly does not have users' quality of service in mind.  The government is clearly working toward tightening controls and maximizing profits for Rogers and Bell.  I just wonder when this madness will end?
======
0xSina_
I am with rogers, I have Rogers Ultimate and for the past 2 days, the dl speed
reminds me of dialup back in 2001.

------
electrichead
You might be sharing a pipe with someone that is running torrents?

------
littledude
yes, i used to be with rogers and switched to teksavvy a few months ago. fair
price and larger/unlimited monthly cap. haven't noticed any throttling.

